# AT&T Galaxy S II SGH-I777 System Dump



## compywiz (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi All

I deleted some apks from /system/app that I'd like to restore now but I can't find a system dump anywhere for this phone. Does anyone have a dump or can someone zip up their /system/apps folder for me?

Thanks


----------



## compywiz (Jan 19, 2012)

Optionally, maybe someone can help me figure out how to extract or mount a system img file which contains the same files I'm looking for. I know that there are a few img files available for this phone.


----------

